# Jujitsu styles in Canada



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Oct 18, 2006)

This question goes out to the canadian jujitsu practioners here. I'm wondering can anyone give a general description about several styles taught in Canada and if their reputation is any good? These styles aren't in my area, but I may be relocating next year and have noticed several jujitsu styles. I've heard varying remarks on another website-Bullshido, about being poor quality in regards to some.

Ninja Ryu jujitsu
Jukoshin Ryu jujitsu (created by Soke Bryan Cheek of Britain)
JItsu Canada ( shorinji kan jujitsu)

Have any Canadian jujitsu practioners ever trained in any of these styles? Would either be a good recommendation for someone primarily interested in self-defense, not sport? Since none of these styles are in my area, I don't know how to determine if their reputation is good, esp. on the internet. ANy info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sempai Jamie (Jan 19, 2007)

I teach Jukoshin Jiu-Jitsu Ryu here in Kingston and find it a very praticle martial art. Like any martial art it does have it's more flowery moves. Check out my web pages which has the syllabus posted from yellow to blue, it'll give you some idea of what Jukoshin is about. Bryan Cheek of England has taught this syllabus to the Russian tax police!

Ninja ryu I have seen a little bit of but not enough to comment, they do have boxing and Kali princibles in their syllabus, which is large.

Hope this helps.

Sempai Jamie


----------



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello, actually I've visited your page several times  I'm hopefully relocating to KIngston for school next fall, and want to study jiujitsu. I have a 1st Dan in kenpo karate and want to focus on jiujitsu. I found your page and started looking into Jukoshin Ryu Intl. I know theres several styles in Kingston: yours, Ninja-Ryu, JItsu Canada taught at Queens, and BJJ taught at Martial Art Planet. I'm looking for something that emphasizes self-defense, not sport. I learnt some throws, joint -locks in kenpo, and what can I say... it wetted my appetite to learn more grappling/groundfighting/joint-locks. How many students do you have? I noticed you are a sempai? Who is your instructor? What is a typical class like? As I said, my interest is learning self-defense, adn if I do relocate, there's several choices in the area.


----------

